# New Frog Tank and frogies



## W.T.BUY (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi all just got by tank fixed up and put my new eastern dwarf tree frogs in it!!


----------



## della91 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats really kool... so were are the little buggers that'll be enjoying that great set up?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 6, 2008)

anyone else got some pics of there enclosures


----------



## nat0810 (Jun 6, 2008)

Gday W.T

Looks good. Might have a bit of trouble finding the little buggers in there mate........but thats half the fun i guess. 

Here are my enclosures.

pic 1: Gree Tree Frogs ( Litoria Caerulea )
- I have 2 in this enclosure

2: Mixed Enclosure
- 2 Red Eye's ( Litoria Chloris )
- 4 Dainties ( Litoria Gracilenta )
- 1 Perons ( Litoria Peronii )

3: Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog ( Litoria Fallax )
- I have 5 in this one

4: Desert Tree Frog ( Litoria Rubella )
- I have 2 in there

Cheers 

Nat


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 9, 2008)

Love the Mixed tank. looks great. You sure have a fair few tree frogs


----------



## Vincent21 (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome tanks nat


----------



## nat0810 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys.

W.T: have you gat any pics of your dwarfs in their home mate?

Yeah i do have a few. Up to 16 now. 

I am planning a big display unit for later this year (if money allows it :x) to replace the mixed tank, so I'll probably looking at getting some more.  Cant have a huge enclosure with only 7 residents.  :lol:

Nat


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

nat wouldn't the frogs in the mixed tank be eaten by the other frogs that are bigger????I have had this with a friends striped marsh he ate her whole collection except for 2.BTW with the eastern dwarfs who did you buy them off and do you breed them im looking in to buying some and i have 2 red eyes.Never breed though.Did you but them off JasonL??? I did


----------



## nat0810 (Jul 14, 2008)

The frogs in the mixed enclosure all get along pretty well. Have'nt had any issues. The Perons in is the largest of the lot, but by no means big enough to eat any of his cage mates. They are all pretty close in size to each other. I asked aroud with a few other keepers before putting them together, and heaps of people said it was ok, and heaps said it was a no no.
I gave it a try, and has seemed to work. They have been together for about 6 month now. 

I got the Eastern Dwarfs through FATS rescue programm. I have not bred anyone yet, but I am hoping to bread this season. I know of a person who breeds Eastern Dwarfs if you want i'll PM you their details if you like. They bred them last season, so it's a safe bet they are breeding again this season.

Yeah i did get the red eyes through JasonL. Got them last november i think.

Nat


----------



## Jules (Jul 14, 2008)

The frogs in the mixed tank have similar adult sizes so as long as they grow together or are put together at full size there should be no problem. I have 5 red eyes that I also got of JasonL. I have had them for about 1.5 years and they are full size and croaking. I want to put some perons or blue moutains in with them but they are very hard to find captive bred.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Pm me Pm me i really want some eastern dwarfs.I was going to join FATS but when i looked for the next meeting i had missed it .Damn!!!!! Can you please Pm me.I got the breeding pair off jason but they still haven't bred!!! anyway when is the next FATS meeting i might go


----------



## Jules (Jul 14, 2008)

I noticed in your mixed tank that you have the base flooded. Do you take your frogs out to feed them? Otherwise I would think that all the crickets would drown. Do you have a drainage plug?
Also in the third tank photo it looks like you've had an escape. LOL


----------



## nat0810 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jules.

the floor is flooded, but there is a land section at the back that takes up about 1/4 of the floor. I feed in the enclosure, but i drop thr crix into the centre of the large plant. We only loose about 1 or 2 crix per feed (we throw in about 12) so it's not too bad. 

I unfortuanetly do not have a drainage plug, as that enclosure ( and my GTF's ) are sitting above my beardies. I just siphon the water out once every 2 weeks, and run a filter 24hrs a day.

And the escapee is still sitting there ! :lol: Well trained isn't it LOL :lol:

I think the breeder i mentioned above also breeds Perons. They breed about 15 species. Will PM you their email.

Redeyegirl

PM sent. The next FATS meeting will be on the first friday of August. Check their web site. They usually have Dwarfs for sale. Worth going to. Always interesting talks, and is always good to meet other enthuiasts.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks Nat


----------

